# Crocodile Stitch



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

This stitch was done on a knitting machine?? Looks like a crochet crocodile stitch. Does anyone know how?? It was posted in a Facebook group but is in another language. I left a comment hoping that somebody speaks both languages will get back to me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like it was made on a knitting machine to me, too. I can't quite figure it out though.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

shan said:


> This stitch was done on a knitting machine?? Looks like a crochet crocodile stitch. Does anyone know how?? It was posted in a Facebook group but is in another language. I left a comment hoping that somebody speaks both languages will get back to me.


do you remember the facebook page?we have lots of folks on here that speak more than just english ..maybe one of us can help in translating it ..


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

It is in A Machine Knitters guide to creating fabrics by Susanna Lewis and Julia Weissman---it is short row shaping.

Eileen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

eileenjc said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is in A Machine Knitters guide to creating fabrics by Susanna Lewis and Julia Weissman---it is short row shaping.
> 
> Eileen


Thank you. I will look at that.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I looks very similar to this - 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68599-1.html
Moira


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Susan Gaugaliuami has instructions in her Hand Manipulated Stitches book that looks very similar to the crocodile stitch. See this topic for pictures;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68599-1.html


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you to all my wonderful KP friends, but no one has yet told me how to do it. I will check out the Susan Gaugaliuami website and will find the FB page for any international friends out there that may be able to help


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Dana Bordei is the Face book page


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

As I've completed a handbag in the Fish Scale stitch by Susan Guagliumi, I can tell you that it's tedious work. 
(Finished project: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85042-1.html )

If you want to learn how to do the stitch, you'd need to get one of those 2 books. Susanna Lewis' and Julia Weissman's "A Machine Knitter's Guide to Creating Fabric" is highly sought after. Price range is high; however, with a little patient, you may be able to find a low cost used copy as I had. Susan Guagliumi's "Hand Manipulated Stitches for Machine Knitters" is easier to find. You can purchase a new copy and DVD at Amazon or her website or you can purchase a used copy for less than $20. The DVD is visually explained with this stitch technique.

I can't go in details with how the techniques are done. In Guagliumi's book, the scales are single-layer. Basically, the stitches are removed and short row is done. Then, the stitches are hung back and knitted a few rows until the next row of scale. This was the one I did.

In Lewis' and Weissman's book, the scales are double-layer. Seemed like the technique from the photo you've shown are the same as the one showed in Lewis' and Weissman's book.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Entity


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it is called fern lace. I have done this stich on my km. will have to look for the instructions


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Saroj said:


> I think it is called fern lace. I have done this stich on my km. will have to look for the instructions


Hmm, I wrote down the instructions for fern lace a while back. I'll have a look and see if it is  Thanks Saroj


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

shan said:


> This stitch was done on a knitting machine?? Looks like a crochet crocodile stitch. Does anyone know how?? It was posted in a Facebook group but is in another language. I left a comment hoping that somebody speaks both languages will get back to me.


Anyone can copy and paste a foreign language into Google Translate and it will translate the foreign language into English. I've done that before with free patterns. Not sure how many different languages it translates, but worth a try if you really want the pattern.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

went to Dana Bordei facebook page but could not see anything, guess got the wrong page some how.


----------



## walaa (Aug 5, 2013)

This stitch is very beautiful, but can be done with a circular knitting machine also if there is a video explaining the modus knitting of this stitch next to I need to work from the neck plexus and also stitch the edges of the sleeves to sweater. Be very thankful that the video helped me.


----------

